# Gmail on the iPad



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Google has designed a special page designed to make it easy to use Gmail on the iPad. See the article here:

http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-services-on-ipad-and-tablet.html

I don't see my iPad as being a big email device (if I'm on the go, my phone is more likely to be handy). But I'm sure I'll use this from time to time, and others may find it useful also.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I get my gmail on my itouch....getting it on the ipad might just glorify it a bit


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I do use gmail for my junk mail type subscriptions ect, I always just have it set to auto sync with the iphone and ipad email app, I guess it's nice that google did this but I can't see the real need except for rare occasions that I'd let someone else use my device to check their mail in safari.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just used the built in iPad email to access my gmail.  It was pretty painless.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just used the built in iPad email to access my gmail. It was pretty painless.
> 
> Betsy


Yep that's how I do it as well,and you can access multiple e-mail providers with the built in one on iPad as well.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Yep that's how I do it as well,and you can access multiple e-mail providers with the built in one on iPad as well.


yeah that too, I have both my gmail and me.com mail set up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep  I set up my husband's email too which is not GMail.  Easy-peesy

Betsy


----------

